# Cistern- I (My first full-length composition with this project)



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys. So I've been working on this composition for several months now, compiling field recordings and then working with them on my computer and I have now finally completed all four movements. The piece is 1.1 hours in length and focuses upon immersion of the listener in an atmosphere as well as the interaction of tonal color and timbre.

I strongly encourage the usage of noise-cancelling headphones or a high quality surround sound system in order to capture all of the subtleties. A dark room and a cup of tea is also recommended.

As always, all feedback is welcome. I prefer harsh criticism to silence... within reason of course 

Anyways here it is. I have elected to entitle the composition "I" as in the roman numeral, not the english word. Once again, there are four "movements". Enjoy.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

...aand a casual nudge never hurt anybody.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll probably try to listen to it tonight. I'll tell you what I think after that (not that what I think is particularly important ^^). Anyway, thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Praeludium said:


> I'll probably try to listen to it tonight. I'll tell you what I think after that (not that what I think is particularly important ^^). Anyway, thanks for sharing your work with us.


Thanks! I really appreciate it. I look forward to hearing your opinion, good or bad.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

I just listened to the first two movements and the beginning of the third - I'll listen to the whole composition in one sitting tomorrow.
I liked it a lot. It was maybe the influence of the image you put on the YT video but it felt very nocturnal. It made me think about some north american industrial town at night. A peculiar kind of poetry, but I like it. That's it - that's how I understand your music and what I know from this kind of music in general : poetry in sounds. It's probably naive but that's how it sounds to me.

There were a few passages which were less interesting than others. In the second videos there's a whole part with what sounds like microphone noises (the kind of noises it makes when you move it). Nothing really wrong with it, but I felt this sound had less matter than most of the others, and I thought this part seemed a bit weaker than the others - but nothing wrong, really.
I loved the start of the second movement. Like I said earlier - big rusty metallic industrial town, at night. That's what it makes me think of. Now, I hope this doesn't offend you because this isn't what you were thinking about. But I really like this anyway. It's a bit scary.

But overall I really enjoyed what I heard. I'm looking forward to listening to the whole composition in one sitting.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Hey bud, I really appreciate that you took the time to listen to the tracks and give me a thought out overview. Poetry in sounds is a good way to put it I think. All art forms really seem to blur together at the edges anyway so I can easily see that. 

I love that you got some imagery from the second part, there is no one image that I wish for people to take away from any single part. It's very much open to interpretation. 

Thanks again, I'm really glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

psstt

hey kids check out these videos, they give you superpowers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Good stuff, word. I like that you never rush things. The materials you're working want to have a lot of room to stretch in, and you give them that. And even then, the hour just seemed to rush by.

I liked the microphone sounds, by the way. They're treated like you treat everything else, subtlely, sensitively, and leisurely (that is, without needing to rush on to the next thing or to change things up).

Really really lovely music.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! That's exactly what I was going for in terms of progression and time perception.


----------

